# pictures of bunny with white head/black body



## scubagirl68 (Jan 23, 2006)

In a post where I asked for suggestions for a name, a lot of people wanted to see more pics. So here ya go.


----------



## scubagirl68 (Jan 23, 2006)

and another..


----------



## scubagirl68 (Jan 23, 2006)

cleaning herself in her box..


----------



## scubagirl68 (Jan 23, 2006)

sleepy..


----------



## scubagirl68 (Jan 23, 2006)

and her big lionhead head.


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Jan 23, 2006)

omg. that rabbit looks awesome! and the white head makes the mane stand out against the black body. I want that rabbit....


----------



## Lissa (Jan 23, 2006)

This is the most beautiful rabbit I have ever seen. 

*adds to bunnynapping list*


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 23, 2006)

:colors::colors::love::colors::colors:
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOh! I am in love!
:hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:


----------



## sfritzp (Jan 23, 2006)

OMG - that bun is to die for!
Where was it you said you lived? Can I get Google directions to yourhouse? Do you leave any windows or doors unlocked by anychance?:happyrabbit: She is SOOO beautiful!


----------



## Lissa (Jan 23, 2006)

*sfritzp wrote: *


> OMG - that bun is to die for!
> Where was it you said you lived? Can I get Google directions to yourhouse? Do you leave any windows or doors unlocked by anychance?:happyrabbit: She is SOOO beautiful!


Oh no you don't. I saw her first! :nonono::gun:


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 23, 2006)

Eclipse is MY rabbit!

Back off, thieves! :X


----------



## sfritzp (Jan 23, 2006)

Well we'll just see who can get to her FIRST, shall we?:runningrabbit:
:wink:


----------



## alfie and angel (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh my! Each pic is more beautiful than the last.

My lionhead is looking at the screen and my lovestruck facewith



inher eyes!

jealous bunny


----------



## Malo (Jan 23, 2006)

That is by far the most amazing color pattern I have ever seen!


GORGEOUS!


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 23, 2006)

She is one special little bunny! I truly have never seen anybun like her!


----------



## FlopsnWills (Jan 23, 2006)

omg! she's SO cute!! :faint:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 23, 2006)

ohhhh she really is a special little girl,just simply stunning



this picture is so sweet,little margot is such a little baby doll,how could anyone resist a face like this..


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 23, 2006)

I just love this lionhead.....I wish I could get one like it....its so unique.

Keep on posting the pictures....I love to see them!



Peg


----------



## clem_rosey_snuggle (Jan 23, 2006)

What a beauty! And those blue eyes. Wow! I wonder what her parents look like? 

Lorretta


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 25, 2006)

I'd love to see more She is so pretty.


----------



##  (Jan 25, 2006)

She is definately the coolest looking bunny I have ever seen!!!


----------



## curlygirl (Jan 25, 2006)

That is one gorgeous bunny! I've never seen one with that kind of coloring.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 25, 2006)

Nah guys! Shes MINE! I actually saw her before you all!

I take it she is now named Eclipse, what a lovely name 

Number two in my bunny napping list, just skimming Pebbles!


----------



## KatyG (Jan 29, 2006)

wow. I love your rabbit. that is sounique, I have never seen another bunny like that.really, really pretty.:kiss:I want one!!!


----------



## Dutches_Rock (Jan 29, 2006)

That is one of the most beautiful rabbits ever!I've seen black and white lionheads before, but not with just the whitehead! That's a special looking bun!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 7, 2006)

We need more pictures of your beautiful Bunny. I can't get enough of her. PLEASE

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Lissa (Feb 8, 2006)

I agree!


----------



## RO STAFF (Feb 8, 2006)

We will bemoving this to Bunny Blogs, seeing as it is a pic/journal about your beautiful bunny!

RO Staff


----------



## Lissa (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm looking forward to more pictures of this doll.


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 2, 2006)

She is so cute! And look at that color pattern It is amazing!! Wonderful name also!! Eclipse... I have to remember that one!!


----------



## scubagirl68 (Mar 2, 2006)

I named her Margot actually. Eclipse was a suggestion, but thanks!


----------



## Spring (Mar 2, 2006)

That's probably the most _stunning_ rabbit I have and probably will ever see! No joke, where did you manage to get your hands on a rabbit like that! Wow, that's amazing!I've never EVER Seena rabbit with a different coloured head then body! Completely amazing!


----------



## scubagirl68 (Mar 8, 2006)

resting under the dresser


----------



## scubagirl68 (Mar 8, 2006)

lying in the blankets


----------



## scubagirl68 (Mar 8, 2006)

looking unkempt after a good run


----------



## scubagirl68 (Mar 8, 2006)

stalking the cheerios


----------



## scubagirl68 (Mar 8, 2006)

muppet!


----------



## Spring (Mar 8, 2006)

Aww! You sure do have a cute lil one on your hands no doubt about that! I still need to mess around with how to post my pictures of my lil lionhead .


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 9, 2006)

I just adore this rabbit. I wish I could get one like her. I do have a black one with a white stripe on his head (almost likea skunk)....but nothing nearly as cute as this little one.

Peg


----------



## Lissa (Mar 9, 2006)

This bunny just TICKLES ME! I'm so in LOVE! Ahhhhh! :inlove:

**stalks the bunny**


----------

